# Looking for Range Bag



## xd 9mm guy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey I'm new having just bought a XD 9mm. I need to find a range bag that will hold my gun, ammo, clips, and ear muffs. Maybe an extra padded case or dividers for my fiance's gun??? So single or double, any suggestions?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

One of the best deals is at Walmart. They have a Remington bag, it's green, and a perfect size. I own two of them. $19.95. Does all you need and more. JMHO


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Look at some of those soft sided tool bags at Lowe's or Home Depot. They have plenty of pockets and dividers and can had for a lot cheaper than a "real" range bag.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

+1 on the tool bag! :smt023

I use an 18" tool bag. Its VERY sturdy and has a ton of pockets inside and out. I can fit 4 guns each in their soft cases and several hours worth of ammo in there - in addition to the tools, oil, towel, binoculars, targets, stapler, shooting glasses, a bunch of earplugs and bag for the spent brass that all live in there full time. 

The other thing I like about it is that it looks like a tool bag, not a range bag. So there's less unwanted attention when I'm going to and from the range.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

I bought the Midway USA compact range bag for $39.99 and it is a fantastic bag. They call it compact but I can't imagine ever needing a bigger bag. Fantastic quality with plenty of compartments including one to store your mags. A bargain at twice the price.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I use my camera bag...Well padded and have movable dividers and plenty of compartments and secured side pockets. 


The question is what did I do with my camreas...i sold them to finance my handgun purchasing needs.:smt082


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have one of these (Link)
And one of these (link)

Also Walmart often has those Allen range bags with the two gun rugs to hold a couple pistols and plenty of room for tools and ammo.


----------

